

Article claims NHK reporting that Fukushima plant is going into meltdown - hackermom
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/were-told-not-to-breathe-the-air-ndash-its-scary-2240509.html

======
anigbrowl
Yes, it did...about 48 hours ago. The article is written in the present tense
to describe the experience of the last 3 days in a vivid manner, it's not
meant to be a report of the latest events. This should have been obvious from
the frequent references to the passage of time and events which took place on
Friday or yesterday.

------
hackermom
"As we drive, we listen to live reports on the state broadcaster NHK, which
says the Fukushima No 1 plant has started to go into meltdown."

Anyone found any other sources verifying this statement from NHK?

~~~
Paulomus
NHK World English has an online at <http://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/> so you
could listen in. I didn't see any mention of meltdown in the latest news
there.

NHK's Japanese page reports a declaration of an emergency situation
(apparently under official regulations for when a certain radiation level is
reached) but otherwise nothing I hadn't already read.

It might just be the OP interpreting the situation as the beginnings of a
meltdown.

edit: just spotted anigbrowl's post. Could have saved myself the googling
(Ducking?)

